# Frame suggestions...29er, Rohloff, Gates, Steel



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

As well as rigid.

I'm 6'4 270 and not looking to do much more than trail riding (at least, not yet), though this will be my touring frame for anything here in the states.

I'd prefer a set-up with an EBB for easy adjustments and Rohloff specific drops would be nice too.

Thanks,
Doc

PS looking at the new Magura line of 29er forks as well


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know if any dropouts are 'Rohloff specific' (Rohloff guys??) but EBBs can be a bit of a pain. I have an El Mar. with an EBB and the newer version with 'alternator style' dropouts are much less problematic.

The Gates belt really limits your frame options and I'm not a big fan of them. My buddy has to run stupid tension on his otherwise the belt slips and he's about 100 lbs lighter than you......

Recommendations? I did mention the El Mar, right??

Hopefully your inseam isn't much longer than 35" or so otherwise even the XL size will be too short in the seat tube dept.

Drew


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

The Gates isn't a deal-breaker, but I am very interested in trying it out. Doe the El Mar have a split frame for a belt drive?

An yeah I've only got a 33" inseam...all my height is in my torso.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dru said:


> I don't know if any dropouts are 'Rohloff specific' (Rohloff guys??)


You can get bikes with dropouts designed to work with the Rohloff axle plates so you don't have to use any other torque control mechanism. Thorn and Surly offer a couple different steel options in this regard. Thorn has an EBB, but is 26er for their heavy duty touring bikes - they do offer a light duty 29er option. Surly has a 29er model [Ogre], but it's not an EBB. Neither company offers belt compatibility although I have seen Surlys that were modified for belts after purchasse.

Having said that I like the Monkey Bone disc brake adapter for a Rohloff bike and it will work on any frame with disc mounts.

Personally I think belts are a waste of effort and $$ over a chain drive IGH bike, but it's not my money....


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

The El Mar. doesn't have a split frame. Your frame choices are really limited if you want to run Gates. Luckily because of your short legs many frames will fit you. I, on the other hand have a 38" inseam. My '07 El Mar has a 24" seat tube.


----------



## greg w (Oct 27, 2008)

I just had a rohloff specific frame made.. I went with paragon Rohloff slider dropouts and really like them.. They stay tight.. Set your tension.. Blue loctite and forget about them..

Stick with a chain..thats just my opinion.. Gates drive = pop and creak on any rohloff ive seen..


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

Well from what I've been gathering it seems chain is the way to go...not to mention it opens up far more options for frames. Paragon sliders will be the choice.

Still not sure what frame I'll go with. Anyone have experience with On-One frames?

Doc


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

As far as the belt, dru, if your buddy is on the first Gates system, those did require a lot of tension. Mine is the CenterTrack variety, I keep the belt tuned to 50hz (you measure it by sound, haha), or basically within 3mm of Gates recommendation, and it feels pretty loose. It works awesome, no slips. I'm 170 lbs.

It squeaks a little bit sometimes under hard pedaling.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I steered away from belts with my custom rohloff frame just because of the unknown and problematic factors. Same with BB30. I'd recommend a good custom builder...Quiring did mine and it was worth every penny. I got more than I paid for IMO. If you get any frame with paragon sliders, which are very easy to find on custom bikes, and even some off the shelf frames, you can opt for their rohloff dropout. Either ask for it or retro fit it. the good thing for you about custom is that your unusual torso length can be tailored for, and you will get all the cable guides int he right place for rohloff.


----------



## greg w (Oct 27, 2008)

agree with finch..im an oddy body , in that i have 34" inseam on a 5'11" frame.. custom makes all the difference..


----------



## Ecgtheow (Jul 24, 2011)

*2012 Soma Juice*

The Juice is a steel 29er, sliding dropouts were added for 2012. Recommended by Neil at CycleMonkey as more lively and lighter than the Ogre, and strong enough for non-touring use by a 160-pounder (myself). So the CycleMonkey guys are putting one together with Rohloff, suspension fork, hydraulic brakes. Should be ready any day now -- will let you know how the build works out.


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

Too funny, I had just gotten off the phone with Neil when you posted this and we discussed the Juice as an option. My only hesitation is that I won't be able to use my existing Revelate Designs frame bag. Also considering the Misfit Psycles Dissent too.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

docsurf said:


> ... Also considering the Misfit Psycles Dissent too.


I been riding mine for over 4 seasons with an Alfine 8. Great IGH dropout setup, great ride, sturdy design.


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

Well it looks as though I'll be going with the Juice. The Misfit Dissent is not being produced this year. With the bent top tube I'm going with the 22". It shows the standover at 33" so I should be good with it.

I'll let you all know how it turns out.

ECG...Neil says your bike is almost done..lucky you.


----------



## sevencyclist (Aug 3, 2009)

I went with a custom frame builder Steve Garro from Coconino. Coconino Cycles - www.coconinocycles.com He has a wait of roughly 10 months, but it is well worth the wait. He communicated with Neil at Cycle Monkey to make sure the runs of lines work out perfectly for my Rohloff. Bike rides great and is tough as hell, especailly would be great for a big guy like you.


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply. As much as I would have enjoyed having a custom built frame, I just didn't have the time to wait. There were surprisingly few off-the-shelf frames we could find that fit the bill.
I ended up going with the Soma Juice. Neil @ Cycle Monkey is doing the build for me. Now having said that, I may end up having Renovo in Portland custom make a wood 29er for me...we'll see.

Mike in Las Vegas


----------



## Ecgtheow (Jul 24, 2011)

*Soma Juice + Rohloff shakedown report*

Just back from cleaning a fire road I gave up on years ago while riding my '97 Santa Cruz Tazmon. 29er wheels roll right over the rain ruts, and stick great with the cheapo CST Critters. Rohloff gear 1 is higher than a mountain rig, but the Soma is so much easier to control -- balance, steering -- that I can go lower on pedal RPM. Maybe the slight springiness in the Rohloff gear train helps here, by smoothing out power to the wheel. Cogs are at the warranty minimum, 38:16, and that feels just about right.

The Rohloff does require some technique when downshifting on a climb: You need to get to near-zero force on pedals, and be ready to simultaneously twist the stiff grip shifter, very fast. Think I'm developing a callus in the thumb-forefinger web of my right hand ...

Magura MT2s feel smooth, but drag intermittently. The manual describes an adjustment procedure, looks a bit tricky. Couldn't find a video. A few other nits: Definitely RTFM before adjusting lever positions: the screws are aluminum, T25s with a 3Nm limit. Exceeding 3Nm results in a rounded-off Torx head. An economy of the MT2 was dropping the hydraulic "banjo" fitting, the straight-out exit of the line produces the ugly loop you see behind the front shock.

Cane Creek's suspension seatpost is a win-lose: smooths the unexpected hits, but watch out for the rebound effect. Bobs annoyingly on climbs if you fall out of a smooth cadence. Harder elastomers help -- I switched in the set recommended for someone 40 pounds heavier. Selle Anatomica saddle is most comfortable of any I've ridden.

Think I'm going to switch from 17- to 23-degree Salsa bars, and a shorter stem, to reduce palm pressure -- Neil offered to help out with this. The CycleMonkey experience has been great on the whole. A bonus is great technical advice, from Neil on choice of components, and from Stefan on maintenance when I picked up the bike at the shop.


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting...I was wondering how it turned out for you? Sounds like a great rig and looks spectacular.

Sounds as though there's a bit of a learning curve with the shifting on the Rohloff and no doubt I'll get it as I leave Cycle Monkey on my way to WA state.

I ended up going a different route from the Juice. I found Civilian Bicycles and picked up their Luddite bike. Complete bike with the proper dropouts, however a single speed, for just under $800. My GFs got here prior to Neil getting his to work on. My LBS built hers with a Nuvinci hub and so far it appears to be a great bike at a smokin' good price. She's new to riding though so I won't know for sure till I pick mine up in a couple of weeks.

Doc


----------



## Ecgtheow (Jul 24, 2011)

Luddite looks like a great way to lower the maintenance burden: ditch the suspension fork/seatpost; let the 2.3 tires and carbon fork soak up the bumps. Nevegals are true mountain tires IIRC, and will have the usual issues on pavement. Neil and I were looking for smooth-center, knobby-shoulder tires for the Soma -- not much available for 29ers in 2+ inch widths.


----------

